

New pinball company inches a little bit closer to open source pinball software - luvcraft
http://www.pinballnews.com/news/jerseyjack.html

======
luvcraft
Of course there's already the P-ROC (<http://www.pinballcontrollers.com>)
which replaces the MPU in a pinball machine with a board running open-source
software, and Ni-Wumpf (<http://ni-wumpf.com/development.html>) has something
similar for older machines, but this will be the first time that a pinball
manufacturer has invited hobbyist programmers to modify the code.

I'll be interested to see how their plan to be "gatekeepers" of the mods works
out, and suspect that if it takes off programmers will quickly find a way
around it, if Jersey Jack's hasn't already decided to completely open it up by
the time they launch.

